# National Heavy Equipment Show in Toronto On. April 18-19



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

So who wants to go to the show? This year there will be a Winter Management Section. There will be loads of equipment to see and some very interesting seminars sponsored by SIMA. I would like to organize a plowsite GTG, maybe someone from the area can help me with that.
Thanks to Metal Pless (Team Storm) I can offer everyone a complimentary 2-day pass, just register before April 4, 2013. by using promo code *NH235*
http://www.masterpromotions.ca/Previous-Events/national-heavy-equipment-show-2013/


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Show*

Great idea Neige, look forward to meet and great info.....


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks! Mr. Vanderzon & Metal Pless.


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

Great idea, Neige. I might be on holidays but if not that show looks like it might be a good one. A GTG would be a great, too.


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the Promo code Paul, and 'Team Storm', just sent in my registration for this. Hopefully I can actually make it to this one, shows and I haven't got along well the last couple years!!


----------

